# Getting cash back to Australia - Need to convert CZK



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll send you my bank details. :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ask a Nigerian prince, they're good at organising that sort of thing.

If you go the way of stuffing it down your jocks or in your shoes, be sure to advise your flight details.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

2x for Ozforex. I use them a lot when sending money to Japan. They are normally about 0.5 -1 cent off the live rate. you can also book your money at a predetermined rate and when it hits that rate they send you a invoice to transfer the money.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ozforex for sure. 
You either get a "quote" and then you have 48 hours to get them the money or you book a transfer if the rate hits a certain level. 
Is the Czech currency likely to go down? 
The Aussie dollar is in a dropping trend at the moment ( I thought).


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

From the Customs website



> Currency
> There is no limit to the amount of currency you can bring in or out of Australia. However, you must declare amounts of A$10,000 or more in Australian currency or foreign equivalent. You must disclose any promissory notes, travellers' cheques, personal cheques, money orders, postal orders or other bearer negotiable instruments, regardless of value, if requested by a Customs and Border Protection officer or police officer.


Austrac monitor electronic transaction. You can move billions electronically with no requirement to declare it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

As recommended above, I have used Ozforex in the past.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

you can simply kayak from one country to another put the money in the hull and fish along the way .


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What about an e-transfer from your Czech account to your Oz account
?
Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

do you have a Euro account some where?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you thought about importing something back to get even more wack for your crown


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I use XE trade to do all my transfers between Canada, US and AU. No fees, fairly fast and reliable. It does take a couple of days to set up due to Australian customs regulations.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The bank should be offering you a commercial rate on a decent amount of money.


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > What about an e-transfer from your Czech account to your Oz account
> ...


can't you just transfer your Czech Koruna from your Czech bank account straight into your australian account? (as long as it is allowed to do so)

therefore you're transferring a foreign currency into Australia and the money will get exchanged into aussie dollars when it arrives in Australia, which in turn should give you a decent exchange rate.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/currencies/ ... amt=100000


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty sure you have to declare if you are bringing in 10k up (cash, on your person)


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

The $10k rule is for bringing in cash from O/S in person eg flying into Aus with cashola. This kind of transfer is different.

Gatesy, use www.hifx.com.au or www.hifx.co.uk, same company. Lower rates and IMHO better than ozforex. Generally cheaper rates for big transfers. I've used them quite a few times for transfers up to $100k and its been very easy and straight forward. Looking at their website it looks like they deal with the Czech Koruna as they have an AUD CZK conversion rate.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.hifx.com.au/personal/online- ... ble.aspx#1
Can't see it there.

Unfortunately they don't have a quote function on their website so I could not compare to OzForex rates.
Did they offer a better exchange rate when you enquired?
We have to convert Canadian dollars to Aus dollars fairly regularly.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > i'll start looking for a car for you here. Pink mini-cooper, right?
> ...


and CROC on the number plate ?


----------

